# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: نمایش گزارش stimulsoft در asp.net

## tajizade

سلام من گزارشمو توی stimulsoft report designer  آماده کردم حالا می خوام توی صفحه asp نشونش بدم چی کار باید بکنم، راستی dll های استیمول را کپی کنم توی visual studio کافیه یا باید حتما نرم افزارشو نصب کنم؟؟؟

----------


## vb341

به سایت LearnFiles.com  سر بزنید . در این مورد چند فیلم آموزشی داره

----------

